

AWS Elastic Beanstalk adds Docker support - xkarga00
http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2014/04/23/aws-elastic-beanstalk-adds-docker-support/

======
jxf
I'm happy that AWS is bringing Docker into the ecosystem, but note that this
currently allows for a maximum of _one_ container per instance, which is a
rather inefficient use of Docker and doesn't add a lot of value.

Docker shines more when you can have a number of containers side-by-side,
isolated from each other. If there's only one thing to "isolate", you don't
get as much benefit.

~~~
nickstinemates
I'd love to turn this around and ask - what would you feel is a good
experience integrating the two?

I spend a ton of time thinking about / talking about this; your insight is
valuable.

~~~
jxf
I'd want to see it as a `foreman`-like description: identify the Dockerfiles,
map to an instance type, and say how many of each container you want.

~~~
nickstinemates
Sounds lovely.

------
uptown
Additional discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7636785](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7636785)

------
dexcs
How much CPU power does one instance get then? I mean are this the default ec2
instance types or something special?

~~~
cjbprime
You choose the instance type yourself when creating the Elastic Beanstalk app.

------
threeseed
Makes you wonder when Docker will go 1.0 and be officially "ready for
production".

~~~
nickstinemates
We've been pretty transparent (I think!)

We will deliver 1.0 as soon as we feel that the core api is intact and we are
comfortable supporting for 6-12 months.

~~~
jander
Well done guys. An important step in adoption and a vote of confidence.

